# Making the Switch from Steel Shafted Irons to Graphite



## Penguin

I'm a mid-handicapper 13-17 depending on the time of the year and have assembled 3 or 4 sets of irons with lightweight TT Gold Plus Sensicore shafts a few years back Those shafts are about 103 grams. I had it demonstrated to me quite graphically some years back that I was swinging too stiff a shaft. So I went to the Gold Plus in Regular flex mainly as a hobby because I liked some of the old MacGregor forged irons. 

About 17 years ago while working in Fayetteville a co-worker let me hit his set of BeCu irons with graphite shafts and I was amazed at the very soft feel. Like hitting a walnut. I filed that away in the back of my mind and now that I'm retired and almost 63 and bothered quite a bit by right elbow pain I am entertaining the idea of a new project. I've come into a set of BeCu Ping ISI's (Silver Dot) fairly cheaply and have some tapered graphite shafts on order that are in R flex and weigh about 75 grams per shaft. My existing forged irons I had bent to a more upright lie based on my swing characteristics. 

I know how to cut and assemble clubs, that's not my problem. I have the swingweight scale and all the tools. My problem is I don't know where to start, or to rephrase it, I don't know what I'm aiming for, other than a lighter weight club that's a little easier to swing and possibly a little longer than what I'm used to. What I'm used to are several sets of steel shafted R flex MacGregors accurately swingweighted to D-1 which are about 1" longer than standard. I do know that I do all of the trimming from the butt end of these tapered shafts. But I guess I'm asking if I'm used to a D-1 swingweight, what's a good transition point to aim at if I'm switching to shafts that are about 28 grams lighter than what I'm used to but in the same R flex?

Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## gatrgof

Most people go an inch longer with graphite. You can add tungsten weights on the tip to get them close.


----------

